# Unique German Shepherd!



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)

his name is Mikey! He has a blend of tan, brown, black, and white fur coat! Both of his parents were Pure breeds. His sister is all white with one black spot! He is 19 weeks old, 42 pounds and 20 inches!


----------



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)

This was him at 8 weeks with his mom and sister!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Are you sure? I thought Panda genes were a white spotting gene resulting in a tricolor dog. Your pup appears to be ticked.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Ticked or Merle


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd be doing genetic testing before I'd believe that pup is in any way purebred! Maybe the PARENTS were purebred, but one of them was definitely NOT a purebred GSD!


----------



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Are you sure? I thought Panda genes were a white spotting gene resulting in a tricolor dog. Your pup appears to be ticked.


What is ticked exactly?


----------



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Ticked or Merle


What’s a Merle?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you positive about the sire? I would have a DNA done. Your puppy has ticking. I don't believe those are Panda patterns.

Merle is a color that collie's have. Ticking is what a **** hound would have (blue or red).


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

https://www.101dogbreeds.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Merle-Smooth-Collie.jpg





http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ytlBbswoinw/UiZLHsqxxOI/AAAAAAAAAPw/KxwH6nirTS8/s1600/Australian_Shepherd_Blue_Merle1.jpg





https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/images/articles/1743/large/the-blue-merle-shetland-sheepdog-gene-and-what-it-means-for-dogs-539f07330d619.jpg


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Ticking, scroll down 




__





Spotlight: The Bluetick Coonhound






members.petfinder.com


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ticked is "freckled" like a blue tick hound or cattle dog.
Those pups are adorable!Not pure GSD though.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

He's a beautiful puppy. 

There's another breed in there, though. Could easily be blue heeler/ACD, which would most likely retain the prick ear GSD trait in the offspring.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Akayatin12 said:


> What is ticked exactly?


Right down to the white tail.


----------



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> View attachment 563754
> View attachment 563755
> 
> 
> Right down to the white tail.


So You think he is a ticked German Shepherd? Is that just the fur style?! Fascinating stuff!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

No, I think your puppy is half Australian Cattle Dog. I am betting the sire to your pup looked a lot like the pictures of the Australian Cattle Dogs that I posted.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

His ticking will deepen as he gets older.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Akayatin12 said:


> So You think he is a ticked German Shepherd? Is that just the fur style?! Fascinating stuff!


There is no such thing as a ticked German Shepherd. What we're telling you is that the puppy is not purebred and you should have a DNA test done.


----------



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> There is no such thing as a ticked German Shepherd. What we're telling you is that the puppy is not purebred and you should have a DNA test done.


Oh! Sorry I’m still learning terms! Regardless he’s an awesome dog! I’ll get a dna test done soon! Any recommendations on what dna test? I’ve seen a few on amazon that I’m exploring!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Akayatin12 said:


> Oh! Sorry I’m still learning terms! Regardless he’s an awesome dog! I’ll get a dna test done soon! Any recommendations on what dna test? I’ve seen a few on amazon that I’m exploring!


Embark runs specials and will give you a full panel with color, genetics, diseases. If you want for it to go on sale, It's $150 and they work with Cornell University. The accuracy of the results is dependent on the number of breeds in the database of the company. I think Embark is one of the top tests.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

yeah that looks really cattle doggy to me....


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't like to gossip but I think someone's mama was stepping out....


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Definitely not purebred... looks like there’s some cattle dog in there. Still a great mix and I’m sure he’s a wonderful dog


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Here's a photo of a german shepherd cattle dog mix.









Pin on God's Creatures


May 26, 2014 - Meet Rodeo SPONSORED, an adopted Australian Cattle Dog / Blue Heeler & German Shepherd Dog Mix Dog, from Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center in Lisbon, OH on Petfinder. Learn more about Rodeo SPONSORED today.




www.pinterest.com.au


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> Here's a photo of a german shepherd cattle dog mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That face looks all GSD but the body doesn’t. Genetics of mixes are so interesting.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> That face looks all GSD but the body doesn’t. Genetics of mixes are so interesting.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

@MineAreWorkingline, your cattle dog pictures are loved. Such a tempting breed.
I do agree that the OP’s dog looks mixed, maybe with ACD, and it’s great that the OP loves him regardless.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

CeraDean said:


> @MineAreWorkingline, your cattle dog pictures are loved. Such a tempting breed.
> I do agree that the OP’s dog looks mixed, maybe with ACD, and it’s great that the OP loves him regardless.


Thanks! That's her "Watchu talkin' about Willis" face.

OP may have hit the jackpot by accident!

Do keep these Heelers on your wish list. You will love and laugh with one in your home.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

OP, your poodle camouflages spectacularly with your carpet! With Mikey's breed heritage, expect him to be an amazing dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> View attachment 563759


She’s so expressive and awfully cute.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

My rescue was put as a GSD cross...Most likely has cattle dog in her, but has Kelpie behaviors...when I first got her she was very underweight and people thought she was a growing GSD pup...but she doesn't really resemble now with more weight on...she is a mutt, would love to DNA her just for fun


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> My rescue was put as a GSD cross...Most likely has cattle dog in her, but has Kelpie behaviors...when I first got her she was very underweight and people thought she was a growing GSD pup...but she doesn't really resemble now with more weight on...she is a mutt, would love to DNA her just for fun
> View attachment 563762


My rescue may be a mix but she looks purebred and small. Her herding style is more Kelpie-like. I’ve thought about getting a DNA test, but I never seem to do it. People think she’s a mini but there is no such thing. She weighs about half what my males have each weighed.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> My rescue was put as a GSD cross...Most likely has cattle dog in her, but has Kelpie behaviors...when I first got her she was very underweight and people thought she was a growing GSD pup...but she doesn't really resemble now with more weight on...she is a mutt, would love to DNA her just for fun
> View attachment 563762


Lilykins!❤


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Do keep these Heelers on your wish list. You will love and laugh with one in your home.


 ... and bleed


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

David Winners said:


> ... and bleed


Honestly, she is very soft and submissive but turns into a beast when driving big, unruly GSDs, very driven. But I have spoke with many other owners since getting her and most have had the same experience as me.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Honestly, she is very soft and submissive but turns into a beast when driving big, unruly GSDs, very driven. But I have spoke with many other owners since getting her and most have had the same experience as me.


I've trained a few ACD Velociraptors 

I'm not saying they are all that way by any means, but the potential is definitely there with a hard ACD pup.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Any worse than a shepherd-raptor? 🤣


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

David Winners said:


> I've trained a few ACD Velociraptors
> 
> I'm not saying they are all that way by any means, but the potential is definitely there with a hard ACD pup.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

OP you have a very cute puppy! Can we have more pics please?


----------



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Looks blue merle. Not a purebred. You might have seen momma and papa, but there was probably a midnight caller that no one knew about. I'm thinking the wiley, rangy, mangy border collie or Austrailian shepherd mix from down the street. They can climb great fences, silently, stealthily. They come in blue merle. It's ok though, they're real smart and they do well in training. You can have lots of fun with your dog. MAWL posted photos of Austrailian Cattle dogs? Yeah, they come in blue merle too, and that could be. Another smart dog that can get into places if the reward is tempting enough.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

A quick google search should be able to clear things up...

Australian Shepherds, Collies, Corgis, Danes, etc = Merle








Cattle Dogs, Pointers, Coonhounds, etc = Ticked (as their name suggests) or Roan







OP, your dog is not merle.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I just saw a thread somewhere else discussing a panda GSD with ticking where the owner was contending the dog had DNA tested and AKC reg definitely GSD....

No idea if that was legit or not. But maybe the ticking is possible?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

somebody recently told me "panda" was like a "suicide gene" genetic sequence. Looked it up just now *WIKI SAY*: "In its homozygous state, the mutation is considered embryonic lethal as no live dog has been observed with it."

?


----------



## Akayatin12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I just saw a thread somewhere else discussing a panda GSD with ticking where the owner was contending the dog had DNA tested and AKC reg definitely GSD....
> 
> No idea if that was legit or not. But maybe the ticking is possible?


Oh that’s interesting!!! I’ll try to find the thread!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

berno von der seeweise said:


> somebody recently told me "panda" was like a "suicide gene" genetic sequence. Looked it up just now *WIKI SAY*: "In its homozygous state, the mutation is considered embryonic lethal as no live dog has been observed with it."
> 
> ?


From a UC Davis study

Dogs with N/N genotype are not expected to display the Panda pattern. They cannot transmit this Panda variant to any of their offspring.
Dogs with N/P genotype are expected to display the Panda white spotting pattern. They will transmit this Panda variant to 50% of their offspring.
Dogs with P/P genotype are expected to terminate development in utero (embryonic lethal); this genotype has never been observed in live dogs


----------



## Sandra Heims (Jul 9, 2018)

So it's also possible that the mother also mated with another dog without the owners knowing and the litter has 2 different sites.


----------



## Sandra Heims (Jul 9, 2018)

How to Plan Multiple-Sire Litters – American Kennel Club


Multiple-sire litters are not new to breeders, yet they represent less than 1 percent of AKC registration statistics. But why? The practice is rooted in sc




www.akc.org


----------



## FluffyDog (Sep 21, 2020)

For further clarification on what ticking is versus merle, or roan, and the genetics going on behind it: Dog Coat Colour Genetics
OP, your dog is very cute, and I agree with the others here—reminds me a whole lot of an Australian Cattle Dog!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

while he's absolutely adorable, the only way to know for sure what breeds are in him is to spring for a DNA test. We did and were surprised (Samoyed?) and pleased (no wolf). We would not have guessed either. He's just a big goofy dog.


----------



## Ladonnamarie81 (Sep 29, 2020)

Akayatin12 said:


> View attachment 563753
> This was him at 8 weeks with his mom and sister!


If you look closely at the mother, she has some caint ticking on her hind leg.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ladonnamarie81 said:


> If you look closely at the mother, she has some caint ticking on her hind leg.


i don’t think the photo is clear enough to suggest that. also, i believe ticking has to have a white background.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

looks like Australian Shepherd or cattle dog mix maybe?


----------



## Maxbleib (Nov 21, 2014)

looks like an aussie doggy mate! : )


----------



## KiwiGSD1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Akayatin12 said:


> Oh! Sorry I’m still learning terms! Regardless he’s an awesome dog! I’ll get a dna test done soon! Any recommendations on what dna test? I’ve seen a few on amazon that I’m exploring!


You can get a DNA test on the AKC site or Embark site, it doesn't cost that much


----------



## Espiritus (Mar 8, 2018)

WIBackpacker said:


> He's a beautiful puppy.
> 
> There's another breed in there, though. Could easily be blue heeler/ACD, which would most likely retain the prick ear GSD trait in the offspring.


Definately has the cattle dog look and dominate coloring. That's a great cross for a home protector but will need "a job" to channel all that energy!


----------

